# RIP Dianne



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

I have just read on another board that Dianne Gunn-Scarcella passed away suddenly from a stroke on 21st March.
Dianne was a long time member of this board, and was a great mentor to many "newbies" over the years.
Dianne bred and showed her dogs under the Wiesenland prefix, while her husband, Tony, had the Gipfel prefix.
They both had a lot of success in the All Breeds ring in Australia, and many may recall Dianne proudly showing pics of her beautiful sables <and the black & golds too>.
Our deepest sympathy goes to Tony and family on their loss.

Anita


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I just read that too, Anita. I'm saddened to hear the news of her passing. I always looked forward to hearing how her dogs were doing in the showring. She had some truly beautiful dogs and she seemed like a very nice person.

She will be missed. My condolences to her family.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear about this. I too remember Dianne and admired her dogs. Thank you for passing on the information. How sudden and unexpected. Very sad.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I too just read this on the other board. I only knew her via the boards but I will always remember her gorgeous dogs and her every helpful posts for newbies with questions. I dont recall ever reading a negative comment from her about anyone. 

RIP Dianne.


----------



## Settican (Aug 12, 2001)

Oh my goodness! This is such a shock I used to chat to Dianne frequently, although we lost touch in recent years. I've always thought she had the most beautiful GSDs.
She really was a wonderful person and will be missed by many.

RIP Dianne


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am very saddened to read this. I knew she had some health problems but never expected this. Sincere condolences to her family.

RIP Dianne.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

she's free now,running with the pack she had waiting at the bridge.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

im so so sorry to hear about this. Diane was a great and loving person. You are with all the GSD on the otherside now. Healthy, happy and running with them all in the fields.


----------



## mwmr (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear, really enjoyed her posts.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Thank you for posting this. I don't have time to visit other boards. RIP Dianne. I am sure you were welcomed by all your great dog who went before you.

Send my best wishes out to Tony because I know he is feeling lost right now with our Di.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I, too, enjoyed her dogs and her posts. RIP.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a loss to all, my thoughts are with her family @ this time.


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh!







That's really horrible! I admired her and her dogs very much.







Wow, so sad and shocking!

RIP Dianne, my heart goes out to her family.


----------

